# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  España se muere de sed

## termopar

> *En el Día Mundial del Agua España se muere de sed*
> 
> CRISTINA CÁNDIDO / MÁSTER DE DATOS VILLANUEVA C. U. 22/03/2017 - 8:31 Actualizado: 11:08 - 22/03/17
> 
> Es el cuarto país del mundo con el mayor número de grandes presas
> 
> Agua de enero, cada gota vale un dinero. Agua de febrero, llena el granero. Marzo en lluvias, buen año de alubias. En abril aguas mil. Agua de mayo, pan para todo el año. El español medio no mira al cielo con la preocupación del campesino, ni le interesan las predicciones del calendario zaragozano, pero la obligación de preservar este bien es común para todo el planeta. En el año 2025, la mitad de la población mundial vivirá en zonas con escasez de agua según Naciones Unidas. El Día Mundial del Agua forma parte de su campaña desde 1992 y trata de fomentar una gestión sostenible. El lema de este año es "Aguas residuales". ¿Cómo es la relación que vive nuestro país con esta fuente de vida?
> 
> España es el cuarto país del mundo con el mayor número de grandes presas, concretamente 1.200. Los ríos españoles recogen al año unos 106.000 hectómetros cúbicos, de los que sólo se podrían utilizar 9.000 si no hubiera embalses. Su pluviometría es irregular. Cerca del 80% de los recursos hídricos se emplean en agricultura. El uso urbano supone entre el 8 y el 10% del consumo, un porcentaje en aumento por el desarrollo del turismo -precisamente donde el agua es más escasa-, y se emplea en finalidades de ocio como piscinas o campos de golf. El consumo de la industria, en torno al 12-15%, se mantiene gracias a las medidas de ahorro que se implantan para reducir costes y residuos contaminantes.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eleconomista.es/economia/...re-de-sed.html

----------


## ben-amar

Pocos embalses en España, demasiado riego ilegal, demasiadas urbanizaciones, que luego quedan vacias, demasiados campos de golf, poca reutilizacion de las aguas.

----------


## termopar

No estoy de acuerdo con que diga que hay pocos embalses en España.  Hay muchos,  en algunos casos excesivos. No digo que en alguna localización falte alguno, pero los menos. Del resto estoy de acuerdo

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que leer más, abrirse a los demás y ser mejores pensados. 
Tenemos pocos embalses, demasiados pocos; pero no podemos poner muchos más, no nos quedan cerradas, ni siquiera poco cerradas ( para algunos, lugares donde poner presas de materiales sueltos) además tenemos un lobby contrario con mucho poder, léase ecologistas.
A algunos hay que explicarles que aquí caen 180.000 Hm3/año y no aprovechamos ni la mitad.
Alemania, paradigma para algunos en segün qué cosas, tiene muchos menos embalses y capacidad que nosotros, pero tiene la inmensa suerte que les llueve mucho más y no necesitan embalsar nada o casi. A Francia o Reino Unido, por poner europeos, les pasa otro tanto. ¡Qué lástima me dan lis que odian las presas y están en este foro! No sé qué narices hacen aquí, salvo que sean trolls.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-abr-2017),Jonasino (02-abr-2017)

----------


## termopar

A quién dedica sus recomendaciones? De veras se siente usted tan leído como para sentar cátedra?

Esta claro que lo que usted entiende por "aprovechar" tiene distinto significado según de quien venga, así como el de la pluralidad o el sentido común. 

No es necesario explicar a nadie algo tan sensato como que somos de los países con más embalses del mundo gracias a ser uno de los países con más orografía para la extensión nacional que tenemos. Pero le parece poco. En fin.

Los ríos han perdido diversidad, carácter, naturaleza, riqueza, debido al excesivo y mal entendido aprovechamiento que hicieron algunos ICCP's de otra época. 

Como en botica, los hay (embalses) que están bien pero también los hay que no deberían estar. Es mi "humilde" opinión.  Lamento que a "alguno" gustase de eliminar ésta, pero la riqueza se encuentra en la diversidad de opiniones. Y no por ello osaré a sentir lástima u odio de nadie ni llamar a nadie troll, "válgame Dios". No vaya a ser que me borren o me quiten puntos del carnet.

----------


## ben-amar

En España son pocos los embalses que hay, y ninguno sobra ni esta de mas en ninguna parte, le guste a usted o no, deberia leer un poco mas de los que de verdad entienden, yo no soy uno de ellos. 
Si se ha mermado diversidad no ha sido por los embalses, mas bien por los muy civilizados que van presumiendo de ecologistas y respetuosos con el medio ambiente pero van dejando rastro por todos lados.
No entiendo el personalismo que usa, para viene a cuento. Usted no posee el monopolio de la verdad.
Por otra parte, este hombre no tiene que sentar catedra de nada, para mi, y para muchos de los que tenemos el gusto de conocerle, la tiene. Y conocimientos suficientes para hablar como habla. Algunos otros no

----------

F. Lázaro (04-abr-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

> A quién dedica sus recomendaciones? De veras se siente usted tan leído como para sentar cátedra?
> 
> Esta claro que lo que usted entiende por "aprovechar" tiene distinto significado según de quien venga, así como el de la pluralidad o el sentido común. 
> 
> No es necesario explicar a nadie algo tan sensato como que somos de los países con más embalses del mundo gracias a* ser uno de los países con más orografía para la extensión nacional que tenemos*. Pero le parece poco. En fin.
> 
> Los ríos han perdido diversidad, carácter, naturaleza, riqueza, debido al excesivo y mal entendido aprovechamiento que hicieron algunos ICCP's de otra época. 
> 
> Como en botica, los hay (embalses) que están bien pero también los hay que no deberían estar. Es mi "humilde" opinión.  Lamento que a "alguno" gustase de eliminar ésta, pero la riqueza se encuentra en la diversidad de opiniones. Y no por ello osaré a sentir lástima u odio de nadie ni llamar a nadie troll, "válgame Dios". No vaya a ser que me borren o me quiten puntos del carnet.


Veamos, sr mío.
No soy catedrático, ni lo seré nunca, por lo que no puedo sentar cátedra.
Lo que sé y conozco viene de mis diversos estudios y de mi experiencia profesional y de vida. Y a veces me gusta compartirlo, sobre todo con personas que aprecio, y aquí hay muchas. Es por eso que escribo, nada más.
Me gustan y mucho, los embalses la vida que tienen y la vida que sustentan.
Evidentemente los ICCP hemos construido los embalses (de hecho yo colaboré a la construcción de uno en Murcia), porque somos los únicos que tenemos la titulación necesaria para proyectarlos y construirlos, incluso explotarlos convenientemente después. Que cometemos errores es cierto, como todos los profesionales en su profesión, ni más ni menos.
Pero los ICCP no somos los que deciden dónde hacer un embalse, al menos en la mayor parte de los casos; suelen ser los gobiernos, eléctricas, regantes u otros organismos los que deciden dónde y cómo hacerlos. Recibido el encargo, los proyectamos, construimos y explotamos.
Como reflexión del día: quizás debiera saber que cualquier territorio, por su extension, sea cual sea, tiene su orografía ni mucha ni poca, los mismo que su geografía o geomorfología o hidrografía entre otras características. Son términos que nada tiene que ver con la extensión del territorio, ni están en proporción directa, progresiva o inversa. Repase su escrito que he marcado en negrita
Quizás quiso decir que dada la orografía que hay en España se dan las circunstancias para poder construir muchas presas, aunque no sea la única circunstancia que haga construir presas. Otra, más importante aún, es la escasez de lluvias y su régimen irregular. Otra, la bondad el clima y la excelente edafología de los terrenos para cultivar. Si lloviese en todo el territorio peninsular como en Galicia o Grazalema, no haría falta ni la mitad de presas que tenemos, y seguiríamos teniendo las mismas cerradas, aunque sin ocupar. 
Le recuerdo un enlace donde podrá ver algunos embalses grandes, mucho mayores que la capacidad de todos los embalses españoles juntos.
http://www.iagua.es/blogs/alma-migen...ndes-del-mundo
Por si no lo sabe la capacidad de todos los embalses españoles es de 56 km3 aproximadamente.
Otro enlace donde podrá ver otra relación, ya que no siguen el mismo orden.
http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com/...ad-de-embalse/
Fíjese bien, con algunas de ellas en nuestro país, no harían falta ni nucleares ni eólica, ni termosolares, pero no puede ser, no llueve, no hay cerrada capaz de ellos y por lo tanto tenemos que hacer muchas pequeñas. Porque el agua es necesaria ¿o no?

----------

ben-amar (04-abr-2017),F. Lázaro (04-abr-2017)

----------


## Felipe Borrell

Hola:

Soy nuevo en el foro de embalses.net. Al hilo de este tema, quería preguntar si alguien conoce el nivel del embalse de Alarcón que hace posible que el puente de la antigua N-III (entre Olivares de Júcar y Valverde de Júcar) sea visible, o de otra forma, cuál debe ser el % de agua embalsada en Alarcón que hace visible el puente.En estos momentos veo que está a un nivel bajo, pero no sé si lo suficiente como para que se vea el puentecito.

Muchas gracias, un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola:
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro de embalses.net. Al hilo de este tema, quería preguntar si alguien conoce el nivel del embalse de Alarcón que hace posible que el puente de la antigua N-III (entre Olivares de Júcar y Valverde de Júcar) sea visible, o de otra forma, cuál debe ser el % de agua embalsada en Alarcón que hace visible el puente.En estos momentos veo que está a un nivel bajo, pero no sé si lo suficiente como para que se vea el puentecito.
> 
> Muchas gracias, un saludo.


Posiblemente, si miras en el Foro del embalse de Alarcon, venga algún tipo de información de ese suceso.
Aquí te dejo el enlace:

Alarcón

----------

